# R34 GTR new owner



## David-R (Feb 25, 2010)

Big thanks to Matt for giving me the honour of purchasing his stunning 34, it definitely couldn't be going to a better home...look forward to collecting shortly


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Very nice and not much need to be done to her.
Have fun ....


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

Welcome along mate


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Congratulations on your purchase, you bought a lovely car. 

I know he has been non stop waxing it for you.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Yeah, he did more 'wax on wax off' than the Karate Kid!!







Lovely car though


----------



## David-R (Feb 25, 2010)

thanks guys, as long as there's some paintwork left on the car for me to wax I'll be happy


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Congrats Dave!

We're chuffed this GT-R's going to your stable. It's rare to see an example this well preserved nowadays, even in Japan.
We know it'll continue to be beautifully looked after & couldn't have gone to a nicer bloke. Enjoy!:thumbsup:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

I heared the previous owner crashed it twice and now drives a primera

Good catch there.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Nice buy. Just make sure to detox the seats as the former owner it is alleged, used to frequent abandoned forests with male companions..


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Kadir said:


> Nice buy. Just make sure to detox the seats as the former owner it is alleged, used to frequent abandoned forests with male companions..




That he allegedly picked up in public toilets 


I wonder if he ever got all that vaseline off the gearstick?


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

In that case, use one of those UV lights as well to go over the interior..


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm sure the car will be fine........................it _saw_ lots of love. Strictly speaking, not all of it was lavished _on_ the car though............................a fair bit happened inside the car too :nervous:















:chuckle:


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

DAVE..... i though i saw your beautiful 32 up for sale, i just thought is was a reposted ad!! Well i was going to slate you for selling such an amazing 32 but WOW, Matts 34 is a worthy replacement. Many many congrats, its truly fantastic.
Now i definitely need to get my butt over the bridge for that game of golf.
Enjoy buddy.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Boosted said:


> That he allegedly picked up in public toilets
> I wonder if he ever got all that vaseline off the gearstick?


...Is this what they call thread crapping? 

Seriously though - this is Dave's new pride and joy..!


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Miguel - Newera said:


> Is this what they call thread crapping?




Kind of, but only cos we're jealous :clap:


Of the car I mean, not the activity.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

...Yeah, but the thing is you're the one with the avtar with yer pants between yer legs, mate


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Miguel - Newera said:


> ...Yeah, but the thing is you're the one with the avtar with yer pants between yer legs, mate




Oh ****, good point. I never thought of that :nervous:


----------



## alpeag (Dec 1, 2006)

please stop can't stop laughing at that!


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

I bet Dave has just ordered a new gear stick...........


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

I bet Matty wants the old one back. Must be akin to a favourite arm chair


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

I hate you all


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

matty32 said:


> I hate you all


LMAO!!! :chuckle:


----------



## David-R (Feb 25, 2010)

lol! gearknob....nothing a bit of anti-bacterial spray wont sort out!:chuckle:


----------



## David-R (Feb 25, 2010)

Wills_GunR33 said:


> DAVE..... i though i saw your beautiful 32 up for sale, i just thought is was a reposted ad!! Well i was going to slate you for selling such an amazing 32 but WOW, Matts 34 is a worthy replacement. Many many congrats, its truly fantastic.
> Now i definitely need to get my butt over the bridge for that game of golf.
> Enjoy buddy.


Cheers Wills, let me know if you're near Cardiff any time soon mate :thumbsup:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

This is matty we talking about.. Use nitro-mors instead..


----------



## David-R (Feb 25, 2010)

Kadir said:


> This is matty we talking about.. Use nitro-mors instead..


damn this is gonna cost me more money....new seats AND gearknob lol


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

nice purchase


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

dave, i found another pic from last year GTROC brands hatch

i will put all of these on a USB for you


----------



## David-R (Feb 25, 2010)

Cheers matt, nice pic too


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

David-R said:


> damn this is gonna cost me more money....new seats AND gearknob lol


Just sell the car  ........................ :nervous:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

well it was a sad day to see my 34 drive away to wales

but dave , pleasure to meet up, and i know its gone to a good home

you seemed pretty chuffed with it, having never seen it before close up lol


----------



## David-R (Feb 25, 2010)

was great to meet up- I felt bad taking your pride and joy away from you..but atleast you'll be back in a stunning 34 before long


----------

